# Barrel Cut Off And Crowned



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 9, 2020)

Is It Illegal To Get A Barrel Crowned.


----------



## Railroader (Nov 9, 2020)

As long as it's a hair over 16", do what you like...


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 9, 2020)

My gunsmith told me that this would be considered a modification to the rifle and is illegal.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 9, 2020)

You need to find a new gunsmith.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 9, 2020)

no telling how many I have cut and recrowned.  Some just a little bit, some quite a bit.  One of my favorite brush guns is a Model 77 Ruger in a fiberglass stock that was cut back to 16-1/2 inches and recrowned.  When you sling it across your shoulder, the barrel doesn't stick up above your head, and hang on every branch as you sneak under and around brush


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks, I will definitely be looking for a different gunsmith.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't know where you are at but Gibby's in Cornelia, Habersham county did two for me and did an excellent job. I do recommend him .


----------



## trial&error (Nov 10, 2020)

Did this involve shortening the barrel below 16"???  If your already at 16 " cutting any off would be an issue. 

What gun was this on?  An AR-15 can have the threaded flash arrestor or muzzle brake removed, as long as it will still be over 16"


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 10, 2020)

The Barrel is a 280 Caliber off of a New England Firearms Handi-Rifle..  Can anyone Recommend A Competent Gunsmith near me. I'm In Carroll County.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2020)

The whole rifle has to be at least 26 inches in length. Those Handi rifles may have a shorter Butt stock that could possibly be a problem. But he should have told you that if it was the case.


----------



## Cmcharles (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a BAR that was cut off with a band saw and re crowned with a brass screw in a drill. It’s a shooter too, done almost 30 years ago. I know of a bunch that were done that way.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> The whole rifle has to be at least 26 inches in length. Those Handi rifles may have a shorter Butt stock that could possibly be a problem. But he should have told you that if it was the case.



The .280 Rem barrel on the Handi Rifle (and the .25-06) actually came with 26" barrels.  I'm betting he's not trying to make it super short, prob just cutting it down to a more typical 22".  You are correct - overall length is something to keep in mind when cutting down a Handi, but my guess is he isn't going for a 16" barrel (at least, I hope not).


----------



## specialk (Nov 11, 2020)

Bob's in Palmetto GA....


PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> The Barrel is a 280 Caliber off of a New England Firearms Handi-Rifle..  Can anyone Recommend A Competent Gunsmith near me. I'm In Carroll County.



Bob's Custom Firearms
769 Tommy Lee Cook Rd, Palmetto, GA 30268


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2020)

PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> The Barrel is a 280 Caliber off of a New England Firearms Handi-Rifle..  Can anyone Recommend A Competent Gunsmith near me. I'm In Carroll County.



I can't help with a gunsmith in that area.

I would like to own a .280 Handi someday.  Cool combo on the Handi.

I have cut down barrels before with a hacksaw, cleaned it up with a file, and then squared them up with a muzzle facing tool like this one:  https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1007270890?pid=669420

Here is one I did.  11 Degree crown.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks  I got in touch with Bobs Custom Firearms.


----------



## TL60 (Nov 13, 2020)

Bob is excellent, tends to call it like it is lol
Have been happy with him for the last 20 years.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 14, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> I can't help with a gunsmith in that area.
> 
> I would like to own a .280 Handi someday.  Cool combo on the Handi.
> 
> ...



how does it shoot with that many chatter marks left?  When I was taking a gunsmithing class, I was taught not to leave them that way.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 14, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how does it shoot with that many chatter marks left?  When I was taking a gunsmithing class, I was taught not to leave them that way.


Shouldn't matter so long as the inside edge is Smooth.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 14, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Shouldn't matter so long as the inside edge is Smooth.



it is the chatter marks at the edge of the lands that cause issues.  I can't make out real well how much it has there.  We would take a wooden dowel and valve grinding compound and smooth them out.  Sand a ball radius on the end of the dowel, coats it with fine valve grinding compound and polish it out.

You can eliminate a lot of the chatter by burnishing the barrel with very light pressure on the cutter at the end of the cut.  Just barely let the cutter touch and continue the cut for a few seconds.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 14, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how does it shoot with that many chatter marks left?  When I was taking a gunsmithing class, I was taught not to leave them that way.



I couldn't find a pic of the finished product when I posted that one, but that gave an idea of the process.   I believe I cleaned it up a little more with the cutter. The way the light catches it in that pic really magnifies the chatter marks. I worked on it with progressively finer grit sandpaper.  Then hit it with a little cold blue.

I actually sighted it in this morning after putting a new scope on it.  Shot fine.  I just took a few shots, so I didn't shoot a group.  Realistically, it's a .30-30 with a barrel band, forend, and magazine hanging off the barrel throwing off the harmonics.  It's topped with a 2.5x scout scope.  I'm comfortable taking a shot on a deer out to 150 yds with it (which I feel is about the effective range of the cartridge in 16" barrel).

If you're looking for a long range shooter,
a stout lathe is the only answer.

Here's a pic I snapped this afternoon of the muzzle.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 14, 2020)

The OP had mentioned a Handi-Rifle which is not known to be a tack driver due to the barrel harmonics associated with the forend attachment.  They are also known to strike the primer with less consistency due to the sensitivity of the transfer bar system based on the consistency of the shooter's follow through of the trigger.  His .280 Rem is certainly capable of greater distances, but the platform itself is not known for outstanding accuracy without significant work.  I suggested the DIY route because (while a professional gunsmith with a lathe would do better) I felt he could achieve acceptable results.  It's doubtful that the crown would be the limiting factor on accuracy.  I've also learned from experience... once you cut one barrel down, you want to cut them all.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 17, 2020)

I have shortened a few shotguns, they are super easy.  Squared them up with an angle grinder then a dremel with various sandpaper grits.  Of course, accuracy isn't an issue with a scattergun.

Larry Potterfield has a video on youtube where he shows using a brass screw with the valve grinding compound chucked in a drill to clean up the edge after cutting the barrel.  Looks like it works quite well.

As long as you don't go too short, you are perfectly legal.  Guessing that "gunsmith" isn't really a gunsmith if he doesn't know the laws of what he is working on.  Or maybe he moved here from "Commiefornia" and hasn't familiarized himself with the laws of a freestate.

16" rifle barrel 26" overall
18" shotgun barrel 26" overall

Always cut a little longer than you want in case you bugger up the end and need to clean it up.  1/2" longer will not be noticeable from a user standpoint, but 1/8" short from a BATF standpoint might get you in hotwater.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Nov 17, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> The OP had mentioned a Handi-Rifle which is not known to be a tack driver due to the barrel harmonics associated with the forend attachment.  They are also known to strike the primer with less consistency due to the sensitivity of the transfer bar system based on the consistency of the shooter's follow through of the trigger.  His .280 Rem is certainly capable of greater distances, but the platform itself is not known for outstanding accuracy without significant work.  I suggested the DIY route because (while a professional gunsmith with a lathe would do better) I felt he could achieve acceptable results.  It's doubtful that the crown would be the limiting factor on accuracy.  I've also learned from experience... once you cut one barrel down, you want to cut them all.



This is a very good point.  Paying a gunsmith 1/3 to 1/2 the value of a gun to shorten may be a waste especially if the gun doesn't have the potential to shoot any better than if you DIY.

Rosewood


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 30, 2020)

Hogleg Smith in Oakwood shortened one from 24 to 18 1/2" and crowned one for me a few years ago while I watched.


Didn't take him 20 minutes, and he didn't charge very much.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> I couldn't find a pic of the finished product when I posted that one, but that gave an idea of the process.   I believe I cleaned it up a little more with the cutter. The way the light catches it in that pic really magnifies the chatter marks. I worked on it with progressively finer grit sandpaper.  Then hit it with a little cold blue.
> 
> I actually sighted it in this morning after putting a new scope on it.  Shot fine.  I just took a few shots, so I didn't shoot a group.  Realistically, it's a .30-30 with a barrel band, forend, and magazine hanging off the barrel throwing off the harmonics.  It's topped with a 2.5x scout scope.  I'm comfortable taking a shot on a deer out to 150 yds with it (which I feel is about the effective range of the cartridge in 16" barrel).
> 
> ...



that looks a lot better on the chatter marks.  Yeah, on a 30.30 it probably isn't going to show up much.  It did show up on my 30.06 M77 Ruger.  The only draw back to cutting it down was when it gets good and dusky dark, and you pull the trigger, there is so much muzzle blast you can't tell if you hit that deer or not.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2020)

PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> Thanks  I got in touch with Bobs Custom Firearms.



Post some pics when after you get it shortened.




NE GA Pappy said:


> that looks a lot better on the chatter marks.  Yeah, on a 30.30 it probably isn't going to show up much.  It did show up on my 30.06 M77 Ruger.  The only draw back to cutting it down was when it gets good and dusky dark, and you pull the trigger, there is so much muzzle blast you can't tell if you hit that deer or not.



How short did you go?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 1, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> Post some pics when after you get it shortened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16-1/2 inches.

I wanted it for a brush gun.  It works real well up here in the hills where you may walk 50 yards under a laurel thicket before you can actually stand up again.

It also is in a fiberglass stock 1980's vintage.  So I didn't lose a lot of weight on the cutdown barrel.  It made a great all weather hillside brush gun. It is one of my son's favorite guns to hunt with around here.  If I give him a choice, he is going for that M77 every time


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Dec 1, 2020)

I will post pics after I get it back from Bobs custom Firearms.  I let a different gunsmith cut 6 inches off the barrel that is now 22 inches and he tried to crown the barrel but didn't do that great of a job. He barely made a cut into the barrel for a crown.


----------



## weagle (Dec 23, 2020)

I've hacksawed quite a few.  They all shot at least as good as the original and some better; i assume due to the shorter, stiffer barrel.

Here's a Howa Mini in 6.5 grendel I did recently; hacksaw, file, crowning tool, emery paper.  The finished rifle is very handy with a 16 1/4" barrel, just over 6lbs with the scope and shoots right at 1" with my handloads.






















If you are nervous about ruining the barrel, just leave and extra 1/2" for a gunsmith to work with if it has to be "fixed"


----------



## rosewood (Dec 24, 2020)

Looks good, now just hit it with some Birchwood Casey gun blue, and most folks will think it is factory.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2021)

I cut my T/C Contender barrel from 14" to 10" years ago. I used a hacksaw and then a file and a square to get it square and then rounded it and cleaned it up.
I used the brass screw trick. It shot just as well afterwards.
Later my friend was having a gun worked on during deer season and I had my contender in the truck and asked the gunsmith if he would look at my crown and fix it if it needed it.
He got a tool and ran it around the muzzle checking it and said, nope it looks fine!
I have a Remington 740 I want to shorten but I want the front sight put back on like the original carbines and that is beyond my ability!


----------

